# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Γενικά >  >  Αποριες για Digea

## hemer76

Καλησπέρα, 5/9 η μεγάλη ημέρα για την Αν.Μακεδονία-Θράκη άρα και για τη Σαμοθράκη. Έρχεται μέσω Digea το ψηφιακό τηλεοπτικό σήμα στην περιοχή μας.
Έχω όμως κάποιες απορίες:
1) 32άρα Toshiba δεν έχει αποκωδικοποιητή ενσωματωμένο, μου είπαν όμως πως μπορώ να βάλω επάνω έξτρα. Ισχύει; Πως τον ζητάω;
2) Κάθε τηλεόραση χρειάζεται ξεχωριστό αποκωδικοποιητή;
3) Με τις παλιές τηλεοράσεις τι γίνεται; Καπουτ σε μια νύχτα;
4) Τηλεόραση με εσωτερική κεραία, τι κάνουμε εδω;
Αυτές για αρχή, συγγνώμη αν σας κούρασα...

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Καλησπέρα. 

1) κάποιες παλιές lcd που δεν είχαν ενσωματωμένο ψηφιακό, έπαιρναν μια κάρτα στο πλάι και έβλεπες ψηφιακά χωρίς extra δέκτες κλπ. Δυστυχώς δεν θυμάμαι πως λέγεται. 

2) ναι, κάθε τηλεόραση θέλει δικό της ψηφιακό δέκτη

3) Με τι τηλεοράσεις τύπου crt ισχύει ότι και με τις τηλεοράσεις που δεν έχουν ψηφιακό δέκτη.  Παίρνεις ένα ψηφιακό δέκτη και τελείωσες

4) Αν η ένταση του σήματος είναι καλή δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα γιατί τα ψηφιακά κανάλια παίζουν κανονικά και με λίγο σήμα

----------


## angel_grig

1)Eαν η τηλεοραση σου εχει CI slot παιρνεις αυτο.Υποψιν οτι δεν ειναι HD.Εαν θες HD σε LCD θα προτεινα ενα scart δεκτη
2 και 3 oτι σου ειπε ο Κωστας
4)Εξαρταται απο την ενταση του σηματος...τα ψηφιακά κανάλια *δεν* παίζουν κανονικά και με λίγο σήμα,το αντιθετο μαλιστα,εαν το σημα δεν ειναι επαρκες δεν βλεπεις τιποτα,ενω στο αναλογικο εβλεπες εστω και με χιονια.Επομενως δοκιμαζεις και βλεπεις.Mπορεις να βαλεις μια εσωτερικη κεραια με ενσωματωμενο ενισχυτη,ενω θες και καλο δεκτη

----------


## micalis

Ενας φιλος μου εβαλε μια τετοια καρτα αλλα δεν ειχε την ποιοτητα που περιμενε.(περισσοτερο την πηρε για να μην κουβαλαει δυο τηλεχειριστηρια).

----------


## electron

Με τις ενσωματωμένες κάρτες υπάρχει ένα θέμα συμβατότητας και αρκετή τύχη για να μπορέσουν να συνεργαστούν χωρίς πρόβλημα, ακόμα κι αν μπορεί να αναγράφουν ότι είναι συμβατές με συγκεκριμένα μοντέλα τηλεοράσεων. Επομένως η πιο σίγουρη λύση είναι ο εξωτερικός αποκωδικοποιητής και κατά προτίμηση κάποιος που να διαθέτει hdmi έξοδο για τηλεοράσεις lcd.

----------


## xsterg

θα μπειτε και εσεις στην κοροιδια που λεγεται ψηφιακη τηλεοραση. λιγα καναλια, χαμηλης τηλεοπτικης ποιοτητας. ολο το σχεδο εγινε για να κερδισει η ντιτζεα και οι φιλοι της.

----------


## radiomario

> θα μπειτε και εσεις στην κοροιδια που λεγεται ψηφιακη τηλεοραση. λιγα καναλια, χαμηλης τηλεοπτικης ποιοτητας. ολο το σχεδο εγινε για να κερδισει η ντιτζεα και οι φιλοι της.



παρα πολυ σωστα -  παλι χονδροκονομησανε οι γνωστοι μετοχοι των ΜΕΓΑλοκακαναλιων  ... με την digea εκτος απο κονομα με κωδικοποιητες ελεγχουν 

απολυτα ΟΛΑ τα καναλια κ αν καποιο δεν γουσταρουν (γιατι επιτιθεται στην κυβερνηση ) το τρωει το μαυρο σκοταδι ....

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Καλησπέρα απο Ικαρία και εδώ περιμένουμε την μεγάλη μέρα στης 5/9 να δούμε ψηφιακά!!
 θα χρειαστώ 1 δέκτη για την παλιά τηλεόραση θέλω να έχει τα παρακάτω χαρακτηριστικά : 1. να έχει επίγειο και δορυφορικό δέκτη. 2. να είναι HD 3. να έχει θύρα usb για αν γράφει σε δίσκο. 
τι να πάρω ;;

----------


## awmn931

> Καλησπέρα απο Ικαρία και εδώ περιμένουμε την μεγάλη μέρα στης 5/9 να δούμε ψηφιακά!! .....τι να πάρω ;;



Αρχικά θα περιμένεις λίγο ακόμα μιας και η Ικαρία από ότι βλέπω είναι προγραμματισμένη για Χριστούγεννα μεριά.
http://www.digea.gr/234/article/1834/Xronodiagramma [allotment] 32

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

> Αρχικά θα περιμένεις λίγο ακόμα μιας και η Ικαρία από ότι βλέπω είναι προγραμματισμένη για Χριστούγεννα μεριά.
> http://www.digea.gr/234/article/1834/Xronodiagramma [allotment] 32



είναι πολύ πιθανών να πιάνουμε από Χίο από' τι   δείχνει ο χάρτης της Digea  τα αναλογικά τα πιάνουμε από Χίο. θα δω πρώτα με την τηλεόραση που έχει ενσωματωμένο  δέκτη και βλέπουμε.....

----------


## micalis

> θα μπειτε και εσεις στην κοροιδια που λεγεται ψηφιακη τηλεοραση. λιγα καναλια, χαμηλης τηλεοπτικης ποιοτητας. ολο το σχεδο εγινε για να κερδισει η ντιτζεα και οι φιλοι της.



Ξερεις Χρηστο στην τηλεοραση το μονο που βλεπω ειναι ειδησεις (απο ΟΛΑ τα καναλια) και τους αγωνες F1 ΑΛΛΑ επειδη τους αγωνες τους βαζει κυριακη μεσημερι που οσο ναναι κανουμε τις ουζοποσιες μας,βαζω το φλασακι στον ΑΠΟΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΤΗ και απολαμβανω τον αγωνα με το απογευματινο καφεδακι.

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

καλησπέρα από Ικαρία: ήρθε η μεγάλη μέρα και βλέπουμε ψηφιακά και εδώ στην Ικαρία!!! το περιμέναμε πώς και πώς... 
πιάνω τέλεια 1 μπουκέτο κρατικών (Ν1 ΝHD Nsport βουλή) και τα 2 μπουκέτα των ιδιωτικών με πολλά προβλήματα , πάγωμα εικόνας, ασθενές σήμα. 
ψάχνω 1 δέκτη για την παλία τηλεόραση με τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά : 1 να έχει επίγειο και δορυφορικό δέκτη. 2 να είναι HD 3 να έχει θύρα USB για εγράφη σε σκληρό δίσκο. 
τι να πάρω ;;

----------


## xsterg

ολοι οι δεκτες εχουν αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα. προβλημα θα εχεις αν δεν εχει scart η τηλεοραση σου. τοτε θα χρειαστεις ειδικο αποκωδικοποιητη με εξοδο rf.

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

> ολοι οι δεκτες εχουν αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα. προβλημα θα εχεις αν δεν εχει scart η τηλεοραση σου. τοτε θα χρειαστεις ειδικο αποκωδικοποιητη με εξοδο rf.



ναι έχει scaart  είναι 10έτιας η τηλεόραση.  το βασικό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι να έχει επίγειο και δορυφορικό δέκτη μαζί 
 έχεις κάποιον να προτείνεις ;; :Confused1:   :Confused1:   :Confused1:

----------


## xsterg

θα παρεις δυο διαφορετικους δεκτες. θελεις και δυο scart ομως. οχι, δεν ξερω καποιον που να τους εχει μαζι.

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

Βρήκα δέκτη που να έχει δορυφορικό και επίγειο.αυτόν : http://www.exoplizin.gr/p.Dektis-Dor...8-10518edbdcd0
υπάρχει κάτι οικονομικότερο ;

----------


## georgegr

Δεν έχει scart που νομίζω ότι χρειάζεσαι.
Για οικονομικότερο δεν γνωρίζω.

Ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ

http://www.skroutz.gr/c/968/psifiako...hrase=combo+hd

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

αυτός ο δέκτης :  http://www.melior.gr/index.php?optio...category_id=45
 έχει επίγειο γι τα κανάλια της  Digea ;;
και αυτός : http://www.alarmpro.gr/catalog/produ...ducts_id=12054
έχει επίγειο γι τα κανάλια της  Digea ;;

----------


## georgegr

Ο πρώτος όχι.
Ο δεύτερος ναι αλλά όχι scart.

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

> Ο πρώτος όχι.
> Ο δεύτερος ναι αλλά όχι scart.



Ο δεύτερος έχει RCA ;;  η τηλεόραση μου έχει RCA

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

σκέφτομαι και αυτόν : http://digitalnet.gr/content/ferguso...-t150-hd-combo

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Να ρωτήσω κάτι. Μένω Πειραιά και παίρνω σήμα από τον Υμηττό. Μετά το sweets off της Αττικής παρατηρώ αύξηση 20% στο σήμα. Πως γίνεται αυτό.

----------


## georgegr

> Ο δεύτερος έχει RCA ;;  η τηλεόραση μου έχει RCA



Ναι έχει AV έξοδο από καρφί και δίνει μαζί αντάπτορα σε RCA

----------


## georgegr

> σκέφτομαι και αυτόν : http://digitalnet.gr/content/ferguso...-t150-hd-combo



Πιστεύω ότι σε καλύπτει.
Θα πρότεινα να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιο τοπικό μαγαζί ώστε να εξυπηρετηθείς συνολικά .
Δηλαδή εγκατάσταση, σετάρισμα, επίδειξη λειτουργιών και αποκατάσταση κάποιας μελλοντικής δυσλειτουργίας.

----------


## giannis - IKARIA

τελικά πείρα αυτόν  http://digitalnet.gr/content/ferguso...-t150-hd-combo  τα πάει μία χαρά. 
το μόνο πρόβλημα που υπάρχει είναι με το σήμα κάνει πολλές διακοπές από ολιγόλεπτες έως αρκετές ώρες και δεν βλέπω τίποτα. όταν παίζουν τα κανάλια κάνουν αρκετές φορές παγώματα. 
  τα κανάλια παίζουν όταν το σήμα στην μπάρα ποιότητα σήματος  είναι πάνω από 75% τα παγώματα τα κάνει όταν παίσει κάτω από 77%  το ίδιο πρόβλημα το έχουν όλοι όσοι πιάνουμε το σήμα από την Χίο. 
η λύση που  έχω βρει  υπομονή έως τον Δεκέμβρη που θα έρθει στην Ικαρία το ψηφιακό.

----------

